# Defrag for MAC



## patjdixon (Jul 19, 2005)

I find that my boot time on my MAC PowerBook seems to be getting slower as time goes on. On a Windows machine, I would try to defragment the drive. There doesn't seem to be a way to defragment a MAC drive. Anybody have a recommendation?

[email protected]


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome To TSf, First Off, Don't Post You E-mail, It Could Be Bad For You, Second, There I Don't Know Of Any Free Defragers For The MAC, But I Know Norton Has Some...


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

In Mac OS 9 and earlier, I used Disk Warrior. I haven't had a chance to try the Mac OS X version yet, but it has been one of my favorite disk utilities for a long time.

Norton does have some defrag, but I have heard that a lot of people had issues with Norton programs. Most seemed to happen only when it was installed on their hard drive.

TechTool Pro should have some defragmentation features with it. I remember using it a few times to optimize my HD when I couldn't find my copy of Disk Warrior.

ShowVolumeFragmentation is a GUI for hfsdebug, if you want to see the details of how fragmented your hard drive has become.

I found these disk utilities, but have not tried any of them:
iDefrag
SpeedTools Utilities


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

I've read that OS X need to maintain the data with a sort of fragmentation... and if you defrag, the next time you boot your Mac you will experience a slower system, because the OS need to re-create its normal fragmentation... if you need to increase the performance of your machine, you can download Cocktail from www.macosxcocktail.com, which combines the Repair Permission Utility with other maintenance routines that are normally performed by the system when left 24/7 on...


----------

